# Help - my LO wants to be held and WALKED all the time



## baajee

Help - my LO wants to be held and WALKED all the time when she's awake. I don't mind just holding her when she's awake, but she insists on being walked around or the crying starts. Once I sit down she will scream bloody murder and I'll have to get up and walk her again. 

I don't want to start letting her cry it out but my back and arms are killing me. Another thing I don't get - if they don't have memories pre 4 months, how is it that she remembers she only wants to be walked and nothing else ?

Does anyone else have the same problem, how do you fix it ?


----------



## elephant29

Hey,

That must be tough...and knackering for you! 

I'm not an expert and don't have a perfect baby, but i posted recently about finding that white noise helped my LO drop off to sleep. She was in her dads arms, wriggling, wide awake so we stuck you tube on with white noise and I swear within minutes she was sound asleep. Enough so that when my OH laughed and shook her she didnt move. Maybe if you tried to put that on whilst she's asleep it'll allow you to at least sit down with her?? Not sure if you've tried this but if not it mught be worth a shot.

I also recently started to swaddle Aria. I always said 'Oh no she hates being swaddled' when in reality I probably hadnt tried hard enough. Anyway, we tried it recently and she slept for hours and didnt even change position when normally she would smack herself in the face with her hands and wake up.

Also what age is your LO? Could it be colic? Maybe try infacol or gripe water (if old enough) and see if this settles them?

Edit: I jus re-read and notice you said you hold her whilst awake. Sorry I read it wrong! If your trying to get her off to sleep the above might work but if not have you got one of those vibrating chair things? Aria will sit in her's for a wee bit...not long periods but it might give you a rest. Also what about a play mat? Plonk her down and again it gives you a wee break from holding ALL the time.

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## Scally

Izzy used to be like that, i think it might be the motion they are used to in the womb, my back and arms would kill but if i stopped she's scream again, have u tried a carrier, i wish i did at the time, but i only discovered a decent carrier later on when my LO was 8 months! It could save your arms, and she may nod off in it x


----------



## Bumbled Bee

I'd invest in a moby wrap.


----------



## lemily

Do you have a door bouncer? Or baby walker? Or jumperoo? Any of those things are good for babies that like to walk around as they get the feeling of being on their feet. Door bouncer allows for a little wandering (in circles) and is the cheapest. Might be worth a try.


----------



## ellie

My LO was exactly the same. It was hard work but we just got on with it. Got other people to walk him at every opportunity lol. No expensive gadget or flashy toy would pacify him as he wanted to practise! He learned to crawl after that and that helped loads. It will get better!


----------



## Poppy7

I agree with the suggestion of wearing your baby. Your LO is still only very young and you are not going to cause bad habits. She will become more independent as she gets older but for the moment she wants you for comfort. Make the most of it as before you know it she will ve screaming to be put down to run off and play with toys! Good lick!x


----------



## Khloeee

My LO is exactly the same when awake. It's especially bad in the evenings. He's only happy if he's being fed or being walked around. As soon as you sit down with him he crys, and stops crying as soon as you stand up again. I'm using a Moby wrap which helps but again, he's only happy in the Moby if he's on the move. Sometimes I just want to be able to sit down on the sofa, 5 hours of non stop bouncing and walking him around every evening is knackering! If he's in a good mood he might tolerate 10 mins on his play mat or in his swing. I think I just have a very fussy evening baby, unfortunately I haven't found a solution yet and have posted about it several times. Next week I'm going to try putting him to be earlier to see if the problem is overtiredness.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby used to be like that. I was at my friends house the other day and she was just sitting on the sofa with her newborn baby who was awake and happily just lying in her arms. I was like 'OMG lucky you, Ruby was never happy like that!!'

I used a carrier too, but I did spend time just walking her around.


----------



## baajee

Thanks for the suggestions everyone - I forgot to mention my LO is 2 and a half months (hm why isn't my ticker working). And in response to your suggestions - I have bought every other device in the market which rocks, swings, sways or moves in any conceivable way in any direction. My living room is cluttered with swings, rockers, I even purchased this gigantic motorised hanging harness sarong device you can get in Asia (it takes up half the nursery) and nothing works. 

She just wants to be in my arms and walking. At this stage I am relieved when she wants to feed and I'm allowed to sit down for half an hour. I have bought a body carrier and do wear her around the house but since she cries when I sit down its no good either.


----------



## KiansMummy

Maybe get a sling then you can carry her around whilst you get things done xx


----------



## babyjiva

my baby is like this but only during her evening fussy period. something that works magic when we do sit down is if she is on my chest and i pat her back and bounce her with the hand that's holding her butt... this way she's being touched with both hands, feels secure and as much movement as if we were walking. doesn't work when she's over tired but works wonders to put her to sleep most times of the day


----------

